# Finally took the class for the CC permit



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay! I finally got a Saturday free to do the course at the local range. A complete full day.. I got out about 6:30ish after range-time with draw/shoot drills for competency. The rig used was definitely not my ideal carry setup, but what I have.. A P226 9mm non-rail with a Serpa paddle with the button release. ... far from ideal I'm guessing a lot of you guys would say for every reason.. Quick draw, comfort, concealability, etc.

Got the hots now for either a 239 or other similarly sized poly in probably a .40 but a sweet 9mm wouldn't be completely ruled out, nor would a .45 definitely though round-count would be a consideration in a .45 carry gun. The Para LDA Carry 9 I fondled after the class I like.. No-snag hammer, very conceal friendly in a thin 1911 platform, about the sweetest DA trigger pull I've ever seen.. I'll have to research the other LDA variants. Cocked and locked in a hammer 1911 probably isn't my thing.. In an XD-type yeah, but the hammer/safety business I'm not big on for cc. Eh, there's tons of gun choice directions, so that's just moot.. 1000 of cars to drive with the new license.. etc. These days, availability is a factor too I'm noticing.

So what'd I learn in the class.. a bunch! Even if I didn't follow through with a carry permit, I believe it made me a much better and hopefully safer shooter. Also there's very much a lot to consider before taking aim and shooting in any defense situation, unless you don't mind being tried by 12, vs carried by 6. However, you've truly got to make that split second decision if you're in the right or not. Trick is, every decision leading up to being in any situation will establish your legaility for the use of DF. You must "be in the right", or a shooter will find himself "being in jail".. Even in your own home it appears. Castle doctrine definitely only goes so far. Eminent threat level, ability to retreat, etc. A lot to ponder and study further to be a responsible defendent. Brain... fried! :smt033


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats on your class


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Great babs - I really liked my CC class also.

The P226 is not a bad choice. I carry the P229 w/rail and the Glock23 in .40. When I'm on the range I use a Fobus paddle holster. For CC in the winter I have a Sig-tac coat and in the summer I use my poochie pouch - waist fannie pack. (Why is it called a fannie pack when you where it in the front?) The Glock is a lot lighter than the Sig though.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool.. I like their vests. That's rather sporty. :mrgreen:

So my tgs wish list has a few goodies in it sofar (revised already.. I'm fickle)
P239 9mm
G30SF .45
P250 compact 9mm (and maybe .45 kit if it fits)
XD .45 compact 4"
XD 9mm 3"

Others include the LDA para's, and possibly even an M&P sub.

All kinds of good options there.. Researching how the 250 is proving itself after some time now in the states in use and at range. Felt good to me, like a Sig, just in poly.. And I really dig the trigger.. I'm surprised to find myself a DAO fan in the better setups. I dig the .45 swap-out kit too if you can do that with a 250 compact .40 I assume but am not positive.

The 226 may become the safe-queen, as excuse to add to the collection. :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It's about time! :mrgreen: I'm debating selling my XDSC so that I don't have to fork out the cash for a P3AT, but I haven't decided yet. Have you gotten your hands on the G30SF? I have smaller hands for a guy, but that thing felt like a brick to me. Congrats on finally taking the class. Once you start carrying, you won't stop. :mrgreen:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks.. Yeah.. finally got the time to do it.

No just the G36 single-stack which felt thin but wide to be expected for a .45 glock.. but definitely very concealable.

What cal is your XDSC? :smt023
I always thought the 4" XD .45 compact (short grip) would be a pretty versitile option.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

babs said:


> No just the G36 single-stack which felt thin but wide to be expected for a .45 glock.. but definitely very concealable.


The G36 is extremely comfortable to carry for me. The nice Galco belt helps. :smt023



babs said:


> What cal is your XDSC? :smt023
> I always thought the 4" XD .45 compact (short grip) would be a pretty versitile option.


My XDSC is a 9mm. It's been an excellent gun, just like my other XD was. I just don't carry it much, and have the need for a pocket gun (yes, I said need :mrgreen. I think the XD45c is a versatile option, but I personally think it's a bit heavy to carry, and it was a little wide for my hands. As always, everyone is different, and that may be a great option for you. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Para Tac-Four is nice too. A double stack 45 acp with that LDA trigger. My friend has one that OI got to shoot and it made it to mt short list in a hurry.

Para Ord Tac0Four Link


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh yeah.. I agree that's the badness. :mrgreen:

In 1911's I think I'd want to be one of those to take advantage of the thin width of a std single-stack... I guess from looking the CCW would be the same length LDA offering in single.
http://www.paraord.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=16

Pricey as all 1911's are, but I'm betting either would be a sweet sweet little carry 1911.. I've been told by a couple old-timers they don't like the really short 1911's because of spring life-expectancy, but that 4.25" looks awesome to this 1911 newb.


----------

